# dead 1995 altima!! code 1203. 1204. 1205???



## psycopanther (Jun 22, 2007)

car turns over great, no spark. swap dizzys with one i Know is good. swapped coils also. problem is that the coil is not sending a spark out to dizzy. ecu codes read 1203, 1204, and 1205. haynes state that its a overrun solenoid, something about high pressure (1203), and something about a TCC. 

What is the TCC? and whats a overrun solenoid.

also, there is a buzzing noice coming from the transaxle, the moment the key is switch to the "on" position??!!? its wierd and its a steady buzzing as long as the key is on.

anyways, i cant figure out what a TCC is or even if any of these codes will cause the ecm to not send power out to the coil. but it has absolutely no spark. and i gotta get this car on the road ASAP. (its mom's car!)

thanks!


----------



## psycopanther (Jun 22, 2007)

i did find out that the tcc is the torque converter clutch. dunno what it does or where it at, but dont feel like it could be my problem of no spark?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it a manual tranny?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

rod_88 said:


> Is it a manual tranny?


He said "torque converter" its an auto.

I know nuthing about autos but i would take a shot in the dark and check the starter solenoid and starter along with all wireing to/from them.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

He said "car turns over great"so the starter and solenoid are OK;"there is a buzzing noiSe coming from the transaxle"; Stop after few seconds?,are you sure is not the fuel pump>??anyway; Check the plug in the Ignition coil;when you open the switch most be [+] in both cables,and open the Distributor,and check for oil .


----------



## psycopanther (Jun 22, 2007)

ha fixed it. the dizzy plug got switched with the sensor on the front of the motor where the tranny and block touch. fired right up! thanks guys for all the help anyways.


----------

